# Fisher Girl Dan strikes first



## Jim (Jul 4, 2018)

We went out fishing the other day and Danielle struck first with a 1.12 bass on 4-inch black weightless stick bait! True champ horsing it to the boat!






Steven follows up 1 minute later with a 1.3 on a sweet potato pie stick bait. 





We had to rush back to get them weighed in for the annual camp fishing derby. 

As usual my name’s not on the board yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 6, 2018)

Fantastic. I hope the kids are rubbing it in just a little (or a lot). Haha.


----------



## jethro (Jul 9, 2018)

Sooo? Results? Did she win? Great photo


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 9, 2018)

AWESOME! Jim - where are your fish?


----------

